# Drainage of pelvic abscess



## twilson@fmchosp.com (Apr 13, 2012)

We have a physician who took a patient to the OR for a large pelvic mass (left of the rectal and anal canal with extensive suprasphincteric component and presacral component).  There was an opening below the sacrum that was draining.  He did a digital rectal exam and with digital pressure he was able to drain purulent material so he went in through the opening and placed a Malecot catheter for drainage.  Since there was not an incision done how would this be coded?  The closest thing we could come up with was 58823 but it is a male and that is a female code.  Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## colorectal surgeon (Apr 13, 2012)

Please post the op note.  46040 may be one to consider.


----------



## rollinholy (Apr 24, 2012)

twilson@fmchosp.com said:


> We have a physician who took a patient to the OR for a large pelvic mass (left of the rectal and anal canal with extensive suprasphincteric component and presacral component).  There was an opening below the sacrum that was draining.  He did a digital rectal exam and with digital pressure he was able to drain purulent material so he went in through the opening and placed a Malecot catheter for drainage.  Since there was not an incision done how would this be coded?  The closest thing we could come up with was 58823 but it is a male and that is a female code.  Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.



is 45020 a possibility?


----------

